# This program is not allowed to be recorded



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't record on either my Magnavox (Funai) DVD recorder or or my Sony VHS VCR when connecting to the composite ouputs on the HR21. On the DVD I get the error message "This program is not allowed to be recorded, E25", on my Sony VCR the recorded signal fades in and out, then screen becomes blue then fades from bright to dark. This condition is on all channels. When I connect the output directly to my LCD then the picture is fine. This seems like a content protection issue on the HR21 and Directv?? Any comments or workaround suggestions? Has anyone had success with similar configuration?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

laslo said:


> I can't record on either my Magnavox (Funai) DVD recorder or or my Sony VHS VCR when connecting to the composite ouputs on the HR21. On the DVD I get the error message "This program is not allowed to be recorded, E25", on my Sony VCR the recorded signal fades in and out, then screen becomes blue then fades from bright to dark. This condition is on all channels. When I connect the output directly to my LCD then the picture is fine. This seems like a content protection issue on the HR21 and Directv?? Any comments or workaround suggestions? Has anyone had success with similar configuration?


Whatever it is you are trying to copy... You are not supposed to be, which is why you are having that problem. The broadcaster has encrypted it. You aren't going to be able to copy it... I'd suggest either buying a very large eSata HD and expanding the capacity of your DVR, or buying the movie/show on dvd.. those choices will give you better quality than any copy wood anyway...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

This problem is usually corrected by rebooting the DVR.

I have never seen it in recording over 200 DVDs from my DVR.


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

You'll see this problem with most of the major brand DVD recorders because they obey the "Don't Copy" flag. Our two Lite-On DVD recorders burned anything you fed them. Our Sony balks at anything from the HBO family of channels, Starz and IFC. So far, the Showtime channels and Sundance are fine. It should only affect premium channels. There are devices that you can put between your DirecTV box and your recorder that will delete the flags, and they might even be legal, since, I think, (IANAL) the flags have no legal status.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My DVR recorder will not copy commercial DVDs but has no problem with any of the premium movie channels.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> This problem is usually corrected by rebooting the DVR.
> 
> I have never seen it in recording over 200 DVDs from my DVR.


The OP posted the same question on another site and the problem was solved with an RBR as you suggest.


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for all of your replies and suggestions. In this case teh problem was indeed the HR21. Somehow it began to behave like everything even commercials were protected. Someone on the Directv tech forum suggested trying to reset the HR21 and that took care of the problem.


----------

